# New Havanese puppy



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

SO CUTE!!! Havanese was on my short list before I settled on poodle, and that was mostly an availability thing. They're super sweet dogs and I'm sure you'll be very happy with her.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations on your new puppy!!! She is very cute!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Your new baby is adorable - she has such a lively look about her.

Like you I adore and wanted a standard poodle but realized that a mnipoo was the size that suited me best - and in the end it doesn't matter - the love and bond with our pets is amazing.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I thought of a Havanese after my tpoo Mister Hobbs passed in April. I wanted a bit sturdier than my tiny toy. But I ended up finding Fenton, a chocolate brown oversized toy and well, the decision was made! I can hug my neighbors Havaneese. She has 2. They are lovely and spunky. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, she is beautiful! I hope she is an easy a puppy as Trulee ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, Granberry! I've always loved Havanese and never heard one bad thing about them. Yours is a beauty


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. She is very adorable.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Congratulations on your new family addition. She sure is cute.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Congratulations, she is beautiful! I hope she is an easy a puppy as Trulee ?


Thanks! I don't know about you, but I had forgotten a lot! I am trying to housebreak her to our back yard, and I had forgotten that when you put a puppy down on wet grass, they just want to run and sit on top of your feet! ha!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Granberry said:


> I still plan to get my standard poodle someday, but circumstances have put that on hold for now. My sciatica means going for long walks is out, so we'd have to fence the yard, and the estimate for that was around 10K (fussy HOA), and with 3 kids in college, that is also out for now.
> 
> I considered a mini or toy poodle, of course, but I opted for another small breed I've had my eye on for a good 10+ years: a Havanese. Havanese are in the Bichon family, so they share some of the advantages of the poodles.
> 
> ...


Awww, she's sweet! Congratulations! My friend used to have a Havanese, and that little thing was the friendliest dog ever! Always ready to give a kiss!

As for names, she'll probably name herself in a few days!


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Granberry, some of the groomed adult Havenese remind me of Greyfriars Bobby who was a Skye terrier, hard to find, & much larger than the Havenese.

Have you seen the movie of Greyfriars Bobby? Do you know the story of old? It's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So adorable- many congratulations!!! They are a great breed. My Misty is a Havanese and she has an incredibly sweet personality. I hadn't planned on having a third dog, but I fostered her and she was such a sweetheart and fit in so well with my crew that I just couldn't let her go! Just a happy go lucky girl- in spite of having three homes before she was a year old.

I've participated in the Havanese Forum as well, and they are a very helpful, friendly bunch. Enjoy her!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

This is Misty in our RV with a little creative grooming (pink tail!).


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

NatalieAnne said:


> Granberry, some of the groomed adult Havenese remind me of Greyfriars Bobby who was a Skye terrier, hard to find, & much larger than the Havenese.
> 
> Have you seen the movie of Greyfriars Bobby? Do you know the story of old? It's a favorite of mine.


Except for the ears, I do think Skye Terriers remind me of Havanese a lot. I don't know about Greyfriars Bobby, but with a name like that, it must be a British story?


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Congrats, she's adorable!


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> This is Misty in our RV with a little creative grooming (pink tail!).


Awww, she's adorable! I will see you on the Havanese boards then! They aren't quite as active, but awfully nice.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes- I'll look for you- although haven't been on for a while. Will give me a reason to sign in! I also belong to their FB page, which is more active than the forum. Nice group- very little controversy. One of their members actually helped me find a behaviorist in the area for Lily way back when I needed one.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on your adorable puppy! Havanese were on my list also before Molly insisted I belonged to her! Very nice, sweet dogs I hear!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I recently convinced my dearest, oldest friend to get a havanese instead when she fell in love with someone's "Cavichon" (Cavalier/Bichon cross) and was about to buy a pup from the same greeder. She LOVES her Havanese!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

What a cutie...I see they are the national dog of Cuba.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Granberry said:


> Thanks! I don't know about you, but I had forgotten a lot! I am trying to housebreak her to our back yard, and I had forgotten that when you put a puppy down on wet grass, they just want to run and sit on top of your feet! ha!



Actually I am having a very easy time of it because Timi is just 2 1/2 years old and she was a very challenging puppy, but now I have her well trained and Trulee is just so easy. Already reliably pad trained to where I don't even have to watch, outside training will begin as soon as she gets her last vaccine, but isn't essential, so I am not too worried. She is pretty much pad trained on command now, so 
if I have to take one with us when we are out and about, I can.
Is she sleeping through the night? That was the hardest part for Timi - she didn't let me sleep for two weeks, not until she was pad trained and I let her sleep in the bed!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know nothing about Havanese except I find them cute. If I ever win the lottery, I may have to look into the breed a bit. I love how they remind me of Lhasas but seem to have a sweeter disposition. 
(I grew up in fear of a 14 pound Lhasa Apso - meanest dog on the planet! lol He was really cute, just mean - pet shop impulse buy)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I know nothing about Havanese except I find them cute. If I ever win the lottery, I may have to look into the breed a bit. I love how they remind me of Lhasas but seem to have a sweeter disposition.
> 
> (I grew up in fear of a 14 pound Lhasa Apso - meanest dog on the planet! lol He was really cute, just mean - pet shop impulse buy)



I feel your pain - I grew up with a Mini Schnauzer who used to tear my clothes off and leave bruises all over my legs - it's a wonder I like dogs at all, but I still can't stand that breed!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Isn't it funny how childhood experiences taint our preferences? I had a bad experience with a Lhasa and now I just don't care for them, you dislike schnausers because of a childhood imprint. 
Trying to look on the bright side, Boomer taught me a lot about reading body language, resource guarding, and grooming. Lol. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Isn't it funny how childhood experiences taint our preferences? I had a bad experience with a Lhasa and now I just don't care for them, you dislike schnausers because of a childhood imprint.
> Trying to look on the bright side, Boomer taught me a lot about reading body language, resource guarding, and grooming. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



Yes, my parents were clueless about raising dogs, pretty much just let them be what they would be - I think it taught me a lot about what not to do because I pretty much got it exactly right from my very first personal dog. Or I don't know, maybe I am giving myself too much credit because my very first personal dog happened to be a tiny black poodle who was as sweet and good as Trulee ?


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

sidewinder said:


> I recently convinced my dearest, oldest friend to get a havanese instead when she fell in love with someone's "Cavichon" (Cavalier/Bichon cross) and was about to buy a pup from the same greeder. She LOVES her Havanese!


I am glad you convinced her to join the Havanese world! There are "Cavanese" (Cavalier/Havanese crosses) out there too I've seen.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Actually I am having a very easy time of it because Timi is just 2 1/2 years old and she was a very challenging puppy, but now I have her well trained and Trulee is just so easy. Already reliably pad trained to where I don't even have to watch, outside training will begin as soon as she gets her last vaccine, but isn't essential, so I am not too worried. She is pretty much pad trained on command now, so
> if I have to take one with us when we are out and about, I can.
> Is she sleeping through the night? That was the hardest part for Timi - she didn't let me sleep for two weeks, not until she was pad trained and I let her sleep in the bed!


Lucky you! I do see the puppy (now named Maisie) following the other dogs' examples. Yes, she has slept through 2 of the 3 nights I've had her, but rises pretty early. I am crate training her, and she really seems to like her crate and finds comfort there already. My ex-pen comes tomorrow, thank goodness!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Granberry said:


> I am glad you convinced her to join the Havanese world! There are "Cavanese" (Cavalier/Havanese crosses) out there too I've seen.


My sister in law has one of these, as well as some other designer mutt from Petland  Poor thing will be lucky to make it to 6 without dropping dead of heart disease.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Granberry said:


> Except for the ears, I do think Skye Terriers remind me of Havanese a lot. I don't know about Greyfriars Bobby, but with a name like that, it must be a British story?


It's a Scottish story from around 1850. There's a tourist attraction in Scotland, possibly in Edinburgh, which includes the dog's grave & monument. The town also has sculpture of Greyfriars Bobby, which is of a Skye Terrier with floppy ears. And there is a pub named after the dog I think, where the dog went for food, during the years he guarded his owner's grave.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

NatalieAnne said:


> It's a Scottish story from around 1850. There's a tourist attraction in Scotland, possibly in Edinburgh, which includes the dog's grave & monument. The town also has sculpture of Greyfriars Bobby, which is of a Skye Terrier with floppy ears. And there is a pub named after the dog I think, where the dog went for food, during the years he guarded his owner's grave.




Yes Bobby is in Edinburgh, in Greyfriars Kirkyard. I love the story!


----------



## DeeH (Sep 10, 2016)

Your Havanese is beautiful! I have a maltese and a bichon...havanese was one of the breeds I considered before settling on a tpoo for my third (don't have one yet). Anyway - an awesome breed too!


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi everyone. I wanted to share a picture of Mayzie. She is up to 7 pounds now at 4 months, which according to everyone means she will be 14 pounds as an adult. She needed a good brushing in this picture, but brushing all of that puppy fur is a losing battle...one roll over and it's bed-head all over again!

She is a hoot! She lays down, rolls over, sits pretty and is doing great on her housebreaking. People say Havanese are difficult to housebreak, but Mayzie rarely has accidents. That's probably because I am housebroken rather than her, but hey, whatever works. 

I am on the Havanese forum, but I still lurk here and there to check in on all of you and your pretty poodles. Plus, I find myself doing searching for a lot of training questions - so glad to still have this forum as a resource!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Mayzie is just adorable and glad she has a great personality. Lots of love in that little body.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Mayzie is adorable, love her little head tilt, she sounds like a lot of fun too.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Adorable- thanks for the update!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Quite adorable.....she hardly looks real!

VQ


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Met a Havanese yesterday and it was so cute! Great breed!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww! You did it! What an adorable puppy. I have always like that breed and in fact did a little looking into them before deciding on the Poodle breed. Your little one does almost look like a little stuffed animal that belongs on a little girl's bed. Have lots of fun with this little dumpling....soooo cute! Best wishes!


----------

